# Normal to lose weight after spay?



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am probably just worrying over nout, but i feel Daisy has lost weight since she was spayed.
She feels lighter when i pick her up and i can also feel her ribs more too.
I havent been able to weigh her though.
You cant actually see her ribs mind you, but there is definate change i think.
Maybe it's also cause her fur hasnt grown back yet, so her tummy looks really caved in aswell.
You know me by now, i just worry at the slightest change. 

I will take a pic later and you can all tell me if she looks different and in a healthy way. lol x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well just removing the uterus/ovaries in & of itself can cause a little weight loss as they weigh probalby 1oz in a dog that small, and as we know 1oz can be a lot for such tiny things.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy lost 6ounces and slowly put it back on she also looked word coz of the bald belly! 

I wouldn't worry about it as long as she's eating and eliminating all is fine xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies.
Good to know.
Yes she still eats well and poos are all normal too. hehe!!

I just popped out for cigs, then took these. lol almost broke my neck for that dirty habit too.
Excuse any crap you may see on the floor in the hall aswell, i brought a load of dirty snow in with me, and havent wiped it up yet.

Daisy is always looking away these days when i snap a pic too.lol
Anyway here she is.
I think she looks fine in these eh.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley lost a few oz too, so maybe it's sort of normal...Daisy looks healthy though so I wouldn't worry unless she's not eating/inactive/seems unhappy? I want to say she was 3 lbs the day of her spay but went back to 2 lb 12 oz for a few weeks after and slowly re-gained.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily lost weight and has now put it on,so don't worry


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
Yeah she is defo active, she has been chasing the other 2 around the hall when they have playtime.
Dillon and Darla have a tennis ball each in their mouths and Daisy doesnt play with toys, she just chases them as they run. lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Same here.....Dahlia lost half a pound.
Her uterus was the size of a dime.
I sat in on the surgery.
I said "Is that it????" It was so tiny.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She looks fine

Hahaha at the chasing mine tend to rough and tumble


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool am glad.
She is just a delicate wee flower Haha!
she has her mad moments at times but mostly she is very chilled.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww she is lovely terri must be the name lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehe i think so too, defo the name cause your Daisy is the same. x


----------

